# My (early) Birthday party



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 29, 2008)

I am driving myself nuts thinking of things to do as snacks. My Son and I will combine our parties in Sept. and there will be probally 100 ppl. If anyone has an "unusual" snack or appetizer please post me. I will do ABT's, a couple of Fatties and Beans w/sausage and cornbread, and the Wife is doing desserts. I want to hit the 38yr.old crowd my son will be inviting. There will be more meat than you can shake a stick at... Brisket,Ribs,Butts,Sausage,Jerkey,Beef Ribs,and whatever else I can get the Wife to let me have - You know get an inch and take a mile.LOL!
I'll try most anything, give me some ideas!!!


----------



## white cloud (Jul 29, 2008)

I will put my thinking cap on, we have alittle time yet. Sounds fun. Ans an early happy B-Day to you


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 29, 2008)

Maybe a couple trays of this without noodles but served with crackers

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...gle%27s+Shrimp


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 29, 2008)

Ya need some seafood mixed in there.  Scallops, jumbo shrimp etc.


----------



## vince (Jul 29, 2008)

I agree on having sea food


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 29, 2008)

Smoked bacon wrapped shrimp!!!


----------



## tybo6 (Jul 30, 2008)

The one thing u r missing is me.....LOL
 I am from columbus and have decided to come back home around that time.........Lmao....I will make the drive my fellow smoker...I promise...lol
    Good luck and happy smokes


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 8, 2008)

> By all means Tybo6, when the plans are set You will be invited , as will anyone else in the forum that want a little get away.LOL!
> I'll let you know as things get going. Oh, did I say this is #60?LOL


----------



## ron50 (Aug 8, 2008)

Stuffed mushrooms
Bacon wrapped scallops
portabella caps with seafood stuffing topped with cheese
blooming onions


----------



## douglaslizard (Aug 8, 2008)

here is a recipe i got off another forum from a great guy who knows alot about cooking so i hope this helps

Cook some 'Tater Tots on your smoker, following the instructions on the package. 

When they're done, pile 'em on a plate or three and top like you would top nachos. 

diced t'maters 
diced onions 
sliced jalapenos 
crumbled bacon 
cheese sauce 
salsa 
guacamole 
sour cream 
etc. 
etc.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 14, 2008)

Yep,plans set for the 20th of Sept. Tybo, if you ARE around, give me aPM and I'll get you to the place,Oh, and not just Tybo, if you are close and can PM me. There should be enough(I hpoe) BUT, BYOB,as I,m not allowed to indulge,Tea,Coffee and diet(yuck)drinks, the sugar effect ya know!


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 24, 2008)

hey that was last weekend - where's the qview ? 
lol 
Hope the party went well - what did you decide on for 'snacks' in the end ?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm just getting a good handle on this new computer, I'm not a computer wiz and it takes me a while to finger it out. Again, apologies.


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 27, 2008)

great pics (slightly bigger next time maybe ;-)- looks like great day. And yeah just a 'small amount' of food :-)


----------

